#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  КАРНАТАНТРА. НАЦОГ-РАНДОЛ=ЛОНЧЕНПА

## Jambal Dorje

сканированный вариант перевода Дандарона можно скачать здесь

http://narod.ru/disk/26564005000/Karnatantra.rar.html
возможны ошибки машинописи, сравнивайте с тибетским.
это половина переведенного текста, остальной перевод у Монтлевича спрашивайте

----------

Aion (26.10.2010), Kozlov Kirill (13.12.2010), Rushny (30.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (12.11.2010), Сергей Хос (26.10.2010), Уэф (26.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> остальной перевод у Монтлевича спрашивайте


А зачем? перевод-то по сегодняшним меркам, скажем так, "не очень..."
Хотя как историческое свидетельство становления буддизма в современной России имеет несомненную ценность.

Кстати, хотелось бы узнать, по каким источникам имя НАЦОГ-РАНДОЛ определяется как одно из имен ЛОНЧЕНПЫ.

----------

куру хунг (26.10.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Fed quod potui,, faciant meliora potentes

----------

Сергей Хос (26.10.2010)

----------


## Уэф

> А зачем? перевод-то по сегодняшним меркам, скажем так, "не очень..."


в каком смысле "не очень"?
что за мерки? и чем они отличаются от "вчерашних"? )))
существуют другие варианты?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Уэф , есть переводчики, писатели художники и тд.  (да и просто собеседники,друзья, партнеры...)  у которых "не все очень", но некоторые моменты завораживают и впечатляют настолько, что не замечаешь все "не очень". Это как правило думающий созерцающмй творец, деятель и т.д. Думаю тебе понятно, да и всем, кто что нибудь рожал, будь то слово, или изображение и пр.

Карнатантра вообще особая вещь для перевода. Она требует не просто знания хоть какого языка но и понимания сути процессов, плюс внутреннего йогического напряжения так как большое  сопротивление дакинь и пр охранителей процессу перевода, да и просто чтения, могут лежать годами. Поэтому эти переводы это как крупица к крупице. И даже если одна крупица удалсь это уже чтото. Возможно впоследствии она будет несколько огранена по другому. Но это очень творч процесс осмысления, перевода переводчиком, осмысления читателем и т.д. тем более карнатантры, кои вообще не записывали,(как ты знаешь) а передавали только в ухо ученику чтобы никто посторонний не услышал. А тут читай не хочу, надо сказать что скачало не много людей. Не тем уши забиты по самое не хочу и в такие мало что лезет.

Это не палки в огород Сергей Хоса, это к общей ситуации  с переводом карнатантры, вторую часть которого тормозит М., потому что там "не очень". Мне лично плевать что там не очень, я сам буду с текстом общаться и понимать что там очень.Это интимный процесс общения с учителями и текстами, а М. влез ко всем в этот процесс, бесконечно исправляя тексты учителя. Еще и учеников своих втянул, точнее подставил.

Даже ошибки, описки бывают весьма интересы, например возьмем например слово "бабур". У одного первеводчика ошибка от слова "баба", а другой думал о "габур", упоминаемом в тексте данной карнатантры. А за одним этим словом упоминаемом в этом тексте стоит целый комплекс представлений, механизмов тантры, очень удачно сравниваемом с действием лекарства габур=камфора, которое одновременно и возбуждает и стабилизрует на новом уровне.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (12.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

вот кстати, первая четверть текста отредактированная журналом "Гаруда", может что там и удачно, не сравнивал.
http://narod.ru/disk/27316303000/%D0...D1%8B.rar.html

----------

Aion (11.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (12.11.2010), Уэф (11.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

возникли некоторые сомнения что Нацог-Рандол и Лонченпа одно и тоже лицо и в процессе поиска выяснилась подзабытая деталь о возможной связи этой Карнатантры с Хеваджрой в традиции Лубсан Сандана, Агван Сильнама (Железнова) , Дандарона, Железнова.................... 

В.М.Монтлевич

Карнатантра Нацог-Рандола в переводе Б.Д.Дандарона


Сборник работ Лончена Рабжампы (1308–1363) «Забмо Янтиг» (Zab-mo yang-thig, «Глубокая сущность сокровенного»), считающийся вершиной его творчества, написан им уже на закате жизни – в 50-е годы XIV столетия и подписан именем Нацог-Рандол (sNa-tshog Rang-grol). Позже он создал лишь один значительный цикл произведений «Мунсел Корсум» (Mun-sel skor-gsum), посвященный «Гхьягарбхатантре» – основополагающей работе ньингмапы (ранее V в.), возвращаясь в этой работе к истокам духовного потока, венцом и завершением которого стало его собственное творчество.

«Забмо Янтиг» составляет философско-символическое и историко-мифологическое изложение основ учения Ньинтиг (sNying-thig, букв. «Квинтэссенция сущности»). Таково название учений, составляющих сердцевину теоретических и практических основ старой школы тибетского буддизма. Ньинтиг входит в третий раздел атийоги – Раздел Наставлений (Man-ngag-gi-sde) и представляет собой глубочайшее из всех учений буддизма. «Это есть последний, конечный, предел ваджрного сердца Ясного Света, который является вершиной, острием сокровенной мантры ваджраяны». В нем тантра и атийога неразличимы. В самой тантре атийога без труда узнаваема в терминах махамудры. Оба учения – махамудра и атийога – единосущны, в этом одна из интереснейших сторон сочинений Нацог-Рандола, в частности, публикуемой «Карнатантры», опровергающей мнение, что тантра и дзогчен не сродни друг другу, что их генезис сводится к не связанным друг с другом источникам. При допущении такой возможности не стоит упускать из виду, что они являют собой две грани развития буддийской теории Трех Тел, системы элементов Абхидхармы и Праджняпарамиты.

Известны две линии развития учения Ньинтиг: Хандо Ньинтиг и Вима Ньинтиг. Линия Хандо Ньинтиг восходит к Падмасамбхаве; он передал учения Ньинтиг принцессе Падмасэл (Padma gSal), дочери царя Тисондэцэна (790–858) как терма (Лончен Рабжампа был признан воплощением принцессы Падмасэл). Именно эта линия ньинтиг получила название Хандо Ньинтиг (mKha’-’gro snying-thig). В этой преемственности был и Падма Лейдэлцел (Padma Las-’brel-rtsal, 12917–1315?, известный как предыдущее рождение Лончена Рабжампы), открывший учение Хандо Ньинтиг как терма в скале Данлун Дамо в долине Дагпо (Dvags-po). Хандо Ньинтиг Нацог-Рандол получил в созерцании от Падмасамбхавы. Но затем *для соблюдения привычного и дабы не смущать людей догматического настроения* получил эту линию от Чой Гьялсэ Легпы (Sho’i rgyal-sras legs-pa, 1290–1366/7), прямого ученика Падмы Лейдэлцела.

Нацог-Рандол реализовал учения Хандо Ньинтиг и по настоянию ученика Йоги Вё-сэра Гоши написал пятьдесят пять сочинений, расширивших учение и прояснивших его; этот сборник получил название «Хандо Янтиг» (mKha’-’gro yang-tig).

Учения Вима Ньинтиг (Bi-rna snying-thig) принес в Тибет Вималамитра (VI–VIII вв.), получивший их, в свою очередь, от Джнянасутры. Нацог-Рандол получил эти учения от Ригзина Кумараджи (1266–1343). Кроме того, он имел ясное видение Вималамитры, получив от него благословения, передачи учений и предсказания. Воодушевленный видением, Нацог-Рандол написал «Лама Янтиг» (Bla-ma yang-tig) из тридцати пяти сочинений в качестве дополнения к «Вима Ньинтиг». Затем он написал к обоим ньинтигам комментарий – «Забмо Янтиг», состоящий из сорока девяти произведений.

Все три янтига составляют корпус сочинений под названием «Янтиг Намсум» (Yang-tig rnam-gsum) – «Три Сокровенные Сущности». Этот корпус текстов в основном посвящен изложению дзогчена на уровне раздела Маннагде, или Упадеши, с акцентом на практике тогэл. Если же сравнить стиль «Лама Янтига» с «Забмо Янтигом», то первый сборник ближе к ануйоге, а второй более философичен и представляет собой развитие махайоги в стиле атийоги. Главным сочинением сборника «Забмо Янтиг» является «Карнатантра, опора великого учения, называемая Зерцало механизма глубокого содержания» (sNyan brgyud kyi rgyab chos chen mo zab don gnad kyi me long zhes bya ba) – далее «Карнатантра».

Интерес к этому сочинению, исходя из известной нам информации, возник в традиции Дандарона, как принято сейчас называть линию Лубсана Сандана Цыденова, в начале XX века. В 1905г. «Забмо Янтиг» переводил на монгольский язык с тибетского Агван Силнам Тузол Доржи (1867–1920) – отец Дандарона. Интерес к сочинениям, не входящим в круг гелугпинских текстов, был характерен для окружения Лубсана Сандана Цыденова. С его благословения Агван Силнам ездил в Пекин и встречался с Пекинским хутухтой Чанкья-ламой (перерожденцем Великого Чанкьи Ролпэ Дорже, 1717–1786), от него он привез одну из ветвей традиции *Хеваджра-тантры*. Очевидно, из этой поездки Агван Силнам и мог привезти тексты *ньингмапинской традиции*, практически не имеющие хождения в Бурятии, и в том числе названное сочинение Нацог-Рандола. То, что переведено было именно это сочинение, говорит о том, что важность его была известна в кругу Лубсана Сандана Цыденова.
.....................................................

----------

Chhyu Dorje (02.12.2010)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

А второй половины случаем ни у кого нет?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А второй половины случаем ни у кого нет?


рукопись у  Монтлевича со второй половиной,только через его труп, ждите.

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

> возникли некоторые сомнения что Нацог-Рандол и Лонченпа одно и тоже лицо и в процессе поиска выяснилась подзабытая деталь о возможной связи этой Карнатантры с Хеваджрой в традиции Лубсан Сандана, Агван Сильнама (Железнова) , Дандарона, Железнова.


Имхо, зря Вы сомневаетесь в том, что Лонченпа и Нацог Рандрол одно и то же лицо. Если то, что ходит в традиции Дандарона под названием "Карнатантра" действительно является переводом сочинения sNyan brgyud kyi rgyab chos chen mo zab don gnad kyi me long zhes bya ba, то данный текст действительно есть в разделе Zab mo Yang Tig собрания sNying thig Ya bzhi (в последнем 13-м томе этого собрания), составленном Лонгченпой. И там, а также во многих других сочинениях этого собрания, Лонгченпа подписался как Нацог Рандрол. Хотя конечно в Тибете Нацог Рандролов было немало  :Smilie:  А то, что Агван Силнам привез этот текст вместе с учениями по Хеваджре, так оно по-всякому бывает  :Smilie:

----------

Jambal Dorje (02.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Работа с таким названием действительно фигурирует в списке произведений Лонгченпы на сайте TBRC (смотреть надо в Мозиле).
Title Variants
Bibliographical Title: snyan rgyud kyi rgyab chos zab don gnad kyi me long
Title Page Title: snyan rgyud kyi rgyab chos chen mo zab don gnad kyi me long
Notes: bi. 131 ff. in vol. 8 of the 10 vol. gsung 'bum in the Potala collection. This is the Zab mo yang tig.
01229-bi.

Сама работа на ресурсе не выложена (но достать ее на тибетском, думаю, в наших условиях не составляет особого труда).
А вот в списке имен автора имя Нацог Рандол отсутствует:

Name Variants
Primary Name dri med 'od zer
Primary Title klong chen rab 'byams pa dri med 'od zer
Personal Name tshul khrims blo gros, klong chen pa
Title bsam yas lung mang ba
Secret Initiatory Name rgyal sras thugs mchog rtsal

Что странно, они ведь довольно дотошные ребята. Хотя всяко бывает, конечно.

----------

Jambal Dorje (02.12.2010)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

Работа вполне выложена на обозначенном ресурсе. Доступна в  13 томе sNying thig ya bzhi. Нацог Рандрола действительно как-то просмотрели в списке разных имен Лонгченпы  :Smilie: , но это имя фигурирует в колофонах "Карнатантры" и многих других работ этого Собрания.

http://www.tbrc.org/link/?RID=O01CT0042|O01CT00422JT2608$W12827#library_work_Object-O01CT0042|O01CT00422JT2608$W12827

----------

Jambal Dorje (02.12.2010), Сергей Хос (02.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Да, действительно, theg pa mchog gi rnal 'byor pa sna tshogs rang grol.
Надо будет скачать, как доберусь до нормального интернета.
Странно, когда я зашел с главной страницы, было написано, что скан отсутствует.

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

> Да, действительно, theg pa mchog gi rnal 'byor pa sna tshogs rang grol.
> Надо будет скачать, как доберусь до нормального интернета.
> Странно, когда я зашел с главной страницы, было написано, что скан отсутствует.


Вроде по Вашей ссылке и другое издание значится, его вполне может у них не быть в готовом виде. И плюс некоторая недоработанность интерфейса на ресурсе все же присутствует, имхо. Такие ссылки выдает иногда даже на имеющиеся в наличии тексты, в результате путь к тексту бывает очень окольным :Smilie: .  В общем, бывает там у них непросто иной раз, навык надобно иметь  :Smilie:

----------

Jambal Dorje (03.12.2010), Сергей Хос (03.12.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

непонятно как работает эта ссылка. может сами скачаете и выложите на более удобном ресурсе?
вроде и гугль хром поставил, но чтото слабо реагирует ресурс

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

> непонятно как работает эта ссылка. может сами скачаете и выложите на более удобном ресурсе?
> вроде и гугль хром поставил, но чтото слабо реагирует ресурс


Работает на Файрфоксе с адобовским флэшплеером, плюс скачивать и искать тексты поначалу непросто  :Smilie: . И надо им запрос на регистрацию слать, объясняя кто вы, что вы и зачем вам все это надо, что вы не состоите, не имеете, не причастны  :Smilie: . Киньте в личку мыло, я Вам перешлю текст.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Работает на Файрфоксе с адобовским флэшплеером, плюс скачивать и искать тексты поначалу непросто . И надо им запрос на регистрацию слать


Главное, надо знать, что Интерент Эксплоере этот сайт смотреть бесполезно. Они, впрочем, предупреждают даже где-то.
Ну и после подачи заявки приходится ждать от 1 до 3 дней. Так что не расстраивайтесь, если сразу не откроется заветная дверка.
Но уж зато потом...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2010)

----------

